# Topics > Conversational AI >  Signal AI speech analytics, Invoca Inc., Santa Barbara, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Invoca Inc.

Home page - invoca.com/product/signal-ai

----------


## Airicist

Signal AI: Detect call topics and outcomes with AI-powered conversational analytics

Jan 25, 2019

----------

